# Gettysburg PA-Adam Couty SPSA-8wks old puppies



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey there, we're the new kids here. We are Snoopy, Pluto, Scooby, Pokey, Minnie & Astro - it's very hard to tell us apart, we all look exactly alike. Some of us do have one floppy ear, so you can figure out who's who when you get here. Our Mommy is Matilda, she is the really pretty White German Shepherd a little down below our picture. Our Mommy was brought in as a stray, and the staff soon found out that she was very pregnant. Shortly after the discovery, we were born right here at the SPCA. Not long after we were born, we lucked out and got to go to a really cool foster home. It sure was nice to be in a home with a family who loved us. We are 8 weeks old now, very sociable and lots of fun!!! We sure do miss our Mommy, she now has a kennel of her very own. I think we were getting on her nerves a little bit. Hey, we were just trying to have fun .. a kid's gotta have some fun!!! We are soo ready to find loving families and homes to call our very own!!!! 




























http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11536276

Adams County SPCA 
Gettysburg, PA 
717-334-8876


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't stand the cuteness!!!! Oh my gosh!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I love all of them! They are so adorable!








Can someone help?


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

This is one of those time when I want to beg my mommy. Please? Can he come home w us?


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Are they really urgent though? The petfinder site about the shelter seems pretty solid. They have a return clause and seem to want to screen adopters. Either way, I'll pass it on. They are adorable.


----------



## calspence (Jun 5, 2007)

White Pwas would take some or all of them if they can be pulled. I will call the shelter.


----------



## calspence (Jun 5, 2007)

I called the shelter and spoke with the manager, she said they are going like wild fire and the mom has a hold on her for adoption.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Who could not fall in love with them, the only problem would be to not take them all. Glad to hear that mom has a hold on her too.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is a good shelter, they care about the dogs. They have a volunteer there (she used to work at the shelter) who is a GSD person.


----------

